# ATI, I dont love you anymore (X800XL) [Solved] ty wedge

## AiR_

Hi guys.

I've wasted two days on trying to get my Sapphire X800XL (PCI-E) up and running with the Ati-drivers.

I have tried lots of guides, such as the "Gentoo Linux ATI FAQ" @ Gentoo.org, "HOWTO ATI Drivers" @ http://gentoo-wiki.com/, etc etc. 

But no success.

First of all, have anyone got a working X800XL with glx, and the newer Ati-drivers?

It seems like ATI still sucks on the Linux-drivers.Last edited by AiR_ on Wed Oct 26, 2005 8:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Wedge_

I've had a Sapphire X800XL running without problems for a few months now. What problems are you having?

----------

## AiR_

Well at least Xorg is working now. But only with the vesa driver.

When I try to use the fglrx-driver, I get this:

```
(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

Using vt 7

(EE) No devices detected.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

```

Seems like my computer cant identify my x800xl at all   :Sad: 

----------

## Wedge_

OK, that usually means the card has a PCI ID which isn't listed in the driver, so it doesn't recognise it as a supported card. Can you load the fglrx module after emerging ati-drivers? If that fails, then you probably have this problem. The good news is there's a workaround for it - follow the link in my sig and download the "fglrx_binary_edit" app. Follow the instructions in the README file and see how you get on.

----------

## Hi Kirsch

can you post you xorg.conf ?

i had issues with the new version of the radeon drivers (8.18.6)

i'm using 8.16.20

----------

## Wedge_

 *Hi Kirsch wrote:*   

> can you post you xorg.conf ?
> 
> i had issues with the new version of the radeon drivers (8.18.6)
> 
> i'm using 8.16.20

 

Here it is, although I don't think I changed it after running fglrxconfig. Did you re-run fglrxconfig after upgrading to the 8.18 driver?

```
Section "dri"

    Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

    Load        "glx"   # libglx.a

    Load        "dri"   # libdri.a

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath   "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "gb"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"   "ExplorerPS/2"

    Option "Buttons"    "7"

    Option "ZAxisMapping" "6 7"

    Option "Device"     "/dev/input/mouse0"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Monitor0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

    Driver      "vga"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Driver                              "fglrx"

    #Option                              "NoDDC"

    Option "no_accel"                   "no"

    Option "no_dri"                     "no"

    Option "mtrr"                       "off" # disable DRI mtrr mapper, driver has its own code for mtrr

    Option "DesktopSetup"               "(null)" 

    Option "ScreenOverlap"              "0" 

    Option "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x00000000"

    Option "GammaCorrectionII"          "0x00000000"

    Option "Capabilities"               "0x00000000"

    Option "CapabilitiesEx"             "0x00000000"

    Option "VideoOverlay"               "on"

    Option "OpenGLOverlay"              "off"

    Option "CenterMode"                 "off"

    Option "PseudoColorVisuals"         "off"

    Option "Stereo"                     "off"

    Option "StereoSyncEnable"           "1"

    Option "FSAAEnable"                 "no"

    Option "FSAAScale"                  "1"

    Option "FSAADisableGamma"           "no"

    Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos"         "no"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX5"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY5"                "0.000000"

    Option "UseFastTLS"                 "0"

    Option "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "on"

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "yes"

    Option "ForceGenericCPU"            "no"

    BusID "PCI:5:0:0"    # vendor=1002, device=554d

    Screen 0

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen0"

    Device      "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Monitor     "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth 24

    #Option "backingstore"

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1280x960" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0  # initial origin if mode is smaller than desktop

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Server Layout"

    Screen "Screen0"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection
```

----------

## mbar

 *AiR_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> First of all, have anyone got a working X800XL with glx, and the newer Ati-drivers?
> 
> 

 

Yep, I have the same Sapphire X800XL and it runs fine on my AMD64 with newest drivers, 8.18.6. Kernel: newest gentoo-sources (~amd64) from portage (2.6.13-r5), gcc 3.4.4. Glxgears shows like ~8000 fps (maybe even more, I don't remember now). Mainboard: Gigabyte K8NE (Socket 754, PCI-E).

----------

## AiR_

Wohooo! it works! 

Thx alot for your help Wedge_.

And btw, gj with the well-written guide.

Creds to Wedge_!   :Cool: 

----------

## LittleLeo

 *AiR_ wrote:*   

> Well at least Xorg is working now. But only with the vesa driver.
> 
> When I try to use the fglrx-driver, I get this:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

It seems the most "popular' problem with ati-driver. I am so frustrated! Several weeks ago, I downloaded fglrx-8.16, and compiled it, and failed again and again and again. I searched lots of threads, but no one worked for me! Until one day, it suddenly worked, worked very well!

Yesterday, I upgraded my kernel from 2.6.12-r5 to 2.6.13-r5(for I got to know the newest fglrx 8.18.8 driver does not like 2.6.14 kernel), and emerged ati-drivers. Again, it failed again and again. I referred to my notes, and searched this forum,  I tried every "tick" I can found, but nothing improved. I even did not know what to do!   :Mad:  At last, I stopped starting my fluxbox and tried twm, to my surprise, it works! then I tried fvwm, it is working also! What's wrong? and what had I done to it? I do not know.

It's hard to love ati....

----------

## ryoseph

Hi,

I think i also have this PCI ID problem. So i tried to add my ID to the binary.

According to the README the binary for this is called "libfglrx_ip.a.GCC3", but I can't locate it on my system...

The only files that come close are:

```
sander-gen / # locate -i *fglrx*

/lib/modules/2.6.14.2/video/fglrx.ko

/opt/ati/bin/fglrx_xgamma

/opt/ati/bin/fglrxconfig

/opt/ati/bin/fglrxinfo

/usr/lib/modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so

/usr/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a

/usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o

/usr/lib/libfglrx_gamma.a

/usr/lib/libfglrx_gamma.so.1.0

/usr/lib/libfglrx_pp.a

/usr/lib/libfglrx_pp.so.1.0

/usr/lib/libfglrx_pp.so.1

/usr/lib/libfglrx_gamma.so.1

```

But fglrx_binary_edit wont allow this command on the 5 files in /usr/lib (didnt try /usr/lib/modules/*). It exits with:

```
sander-gen lib # ~/fglrx_binary_edit/fglrx_binary_edit 4a48 4a54

ID 4a48 not found in the binary!

```

Where can i find this file, 'libfglrx_ip.a.GCC3'? If it isnt available how do i get it? Or doest i have a synonym?

Great thanks...

btw I have a brand new ATI Radeon x800 AGP-card  :Very Happy: . Running on a Athlon 2800+ 32-bit system.

----------

